# I have a question for the pro haunt actors here



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I searched for advice about this. Really I did.

To the people here who work as actors in pro haunts, what are some things you'd like to see in a haunt actor training course. I'm trying to build a good powerpoint presentation for next year. I'll be training approximately 25-30 actors, as well as 6 section leaders who will be in charge of 2-3 scenes and their actors. What I'm looking for is things I can use like safety procedures, acting tips, what to do in case a patron needs to be taken out of the haunt, etc. You get the idea. I have to build two presentations, one for regular actors and one for section leaders. A lot of the material can be put in both courses, just to make sure that the section leaders get it. 

I would usually not ask for help on something like this, but I haven't acted full time in 4 years, and I'm sure there are things I am forgetting. Any help is appreciated.

As far as the section leaders, I'll also have to train them on basic personnel management, such as making sure people get breaks, return in a timely fashion, don't whale on patrons, or get wild and bust up props/ scenery. Also fire safety, etc.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I break my training into several sections
1. Establish the relationship between them and the customer 
2. safety and evacuation plan procedures
3. Job expectations
4. How to scare someone-within the confines of your room/character
5. House keeping and maintenience of set/costum/yourself
6. Remind them of the relationship between them and the customer, how to maintain energy, and how to keep it fun.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

All good thoughts, Allen. I'm planning on getting your DVDs for Christmas, but I don't like the idea of just putting in a DVD and walking away. I also am not a big fan of what we called "Death By Powerpoint" when I was in the military. I'm probably going to have a PP presentation, but I'll also be trying my best to get the actors engaged in the course. I have three days before the haunt opens to get through the major points of the class, plus I plan to have a mini-refresher course each night before we open, to keep things fresh in their minds.


----------

